# How do you cope socially?



## EmilyR (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi everyone

Part of the problem with LG and other IBS symptoms is how to talk about it in a social situation. I avoid visiting people, or if I do I've always got an excuse that I can only stay a couple of hours. In that time I'm usually fine (often because I've starved myself hours before, or eaten only plain pasta the day before - which slows everything down, lol, I also don't eat with people because it may start everything off).

To me one of the main problems is that none of us are taught how to deal with these problems socially, how to talk about them, there's no etiquette or script for it. It's just not talked about. If someone happens to break wind accidentally in any situation there's a deathly silence or you might get someone clever enough to make a joke and break the tension in the room.

The sad thing for me is I'm avoiding so much socially, including visiting relatives, etc and we only live once. My problems are not there all the time, it's just that the times when it is are acutely painful socially.

Anyone thoughts on this?


----------



## Ina00 (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi Emily, im doing the same thing. I cant eat with other people. When i have to go somewhere i start not to eat hours before. For me its the only thing that helps 50%. When i Start eating it just starts in seconds..

I think there is no good way to talk about it. But it helped for me that the closer family know now that i have a tipe of incontinence. Thats how i explain it so the people can understand why i dont come to birthday Partys and so on. You are right its really sad but for me its better im sad because i cant go instead of shaming when im there...

Im in kontact with a Hospital for rare deseases. Waiting for the answer. I Hope they can Tell me more because im going thru this nightmare since 9 years and have been thinking about a colostomy bag since months. Sorry if my english is not so perfect


----------

